# 512MB nVidia GeForce 7200GS PCI Express Graphics Card



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi i have a basic knowledge in graphics cards but not strong enough to get the right one. Iv been told differant senarios on what graphics card is the bast and which type will work. i found out that my computer WILL WORK if the card was a PCI Express. My computer is a Packard Bell istart 1369 the website link is below. when i was searching through ebay i spotted this graphics card that i would like to get however i would like please confirmation that it will work. The graphics card i was looking at is a (512MB nVidia GeForce 7200GS PCI Express Graphics Card) from the title it states it is a PCI Express. I asked the seller if it would work with my computer. This is the reply i recived back (note: i will not show who the seller was or what their name was)

"Dear ******

Hi there, 

I have just checked the Packard Bell website and your PC requires an AGP graphics card and this PCI-Express card will not fit your PC. Your PC also requires DDR Memory and not DDR2 and we have these available in our eBay shop. For call of duty then you will need our AGP 512MB 2600PRO. 

Best Regards "
*******

I'm not convinced im now getting two sides to the same problem. Please could someone investigate further and see if this card will work

Many Many thanks 

Daniel:grin::grin:

http://www.packardbell.co.uk/produc.../istart-1369/productsheet-PB49303701-802.html


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you look at the *GeForce 7300GT 512mb*? It comes in several configurations including PCIE, see list.

It's what I use at home.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi sorry this has'nt helped me i was enquiring about the 512MB nVidia GeForce 7200GS PCI Express Graphics Card. This is the card im interested in. was just asking if THIS card is compatible with my computer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From your link:
Memory
Installed memory 512MB *DDR*

Graphics
Chipset ATI Radeon™ Xpress 200
Integrated on motherboard or on* AGP Slot * Integrated
Size of the shared memory 128MB


I don't see a PCIEx16 slot listed.
And your says the memory is DDR.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know confusing but as i took the old ram out to check it said DDR2 :4-dontkno:4-dontkno

:sigh:

Well i was advised by loads to get a pci express as i have them free to use but others are telling to get AGP.

Should i go with a pci express or what??

I think packard bell are telling lies lol

Someone told me that i can use pci express if i disable the intergrated card via the bios which i can do. Will that allow me to use pci express to avoid conflict between two cards??:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

When i comes to ram i bought a DDR but as i put it in and started up a horrible long beeping noise happened and the start button turned orange instead of blue and nothing was happening.

So i bought a DDR2 2gb 533 and when i put it in it turned on fast and i ran programs fast but after 5mins a blue screen appeared saying we had to shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

I later had found that my comp couldnt take 2gb but people are saying that i can take up to 4gb and even ram website's are saying the same. Im really sick of this i only want to upgrade it a bit so i can play games and have the comp working faster. why is there so much confusion. :upset::sigh::sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug the PC take your side cover off ground your self by touching part of the metal frame
look at you motherboard see if there is a manufacturers name, model number and a revision number. First we need to determine what motherboard and slot you actually have.
Have you ever had the motherboard changed?


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Im currently on a IT course and have worked with computer. taking apart and re building. However we have never been shown where to find important infomation on the motherboard where on the motherboard should i look. Or shall i tell you everything printed on the motherboard so that you can see for yourself???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some are easier then others if it's an easy one you will see the manufactures name a model number and a revision number if not we will have to try to do it from the Bios string or with Everest or another software tool, anyway this image is an easy one you can clearly see it's an Intel board and where the model and rev numbers would be.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply this has helped me better. In answer to the motherboard info and model, this is everything i found relevent on the motherboard. I have uploaded some pics for you to see for yourself. 

This is the infomation i found scattered around the motherboard:

RC410 - M V: 2.0
15 - Q11 - 01 2005

FSB 800

PCI EXPRERSS

(on a barcoded sticker opersite the ram slots Note: this is shown in one of the pics)

RC410 - M (SFIS S/N)
Q1123210F69B01EB

Also i found some aditional infomation that may come in handy. This infomation was found on the back of the pc. This description is also shown in one of the pics:


Product Name: istart 1369

Model/Type ref: CHOP-RC410 - M

MS Model: R4M00 ID008D

S/N: 638087990336

P/N: PB49303701

AC INPUT: 220 - 240 VAC 2A 50Hz



Hope this infomation helps you alot if you need anything else from me or for me to send you the pics let me know

Hope we can sort this problem soon lol

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well no doubt about it that's a PCEx16 slot, If you check the label on the psu inside the case it should give you the amps on the 12v rail for a PCIE the recommended is 26 amps 
you may get away with less for a 7200GS but see what your label reads.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

What is a PSU and were will i find it. On the motherboard????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Power Supply Unit, Big square thing in the rear of the case the power cord will attach to the back of it. Should have a label similar to this on the side of it inside the case.
http://www.overclockers.com/articles1080/van3.jpg


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok cheers but after cheaking it if it is what you recommend do you think that the geforce 7200gs will work and will the 512mb version of this graphics card be ok??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes as long as it has the correct amperage.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

In reply to checking the AMP. i looked at the PSU and this is what it said. (note: i have uploaded a pic of it however not in as good quality sorry however readable.)


FSB Group inc

CB

Ac input: 220 - 230v 2A 50Hz

Dc Output: +3.3v --- 17.0A(ORG) +5v---18.0A(RED)

+12v1---8.0A(YEL) +5vsb---2.0A(purp) - 12v---0.3A(blue)

+12v2---14.0A (YEL/BLK)

P.G Signal (Gray), Ground (black)

(+3.3v & +5v = 115w Max)

Total output continuous shall not exceed 250 Watts




Hopefully this is the infomation you needed if not let me know, i looked myself but it didnt make sence for me lol.

Please reply if the AMP is compatible with the 7200GS card.

Many Thanks 

Daniel 

:grin:ray:ray:


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Also one other thing lol sorry. when i read the specification for the graphics card it stated that for the 512mb side of the card to work. You have to have a 1gb of ram. I have infact ordered one and currently in the process of reciving it but me installing the 1GB will be ok? or should i remove the origional 512mb currently in or having them both in be ok???


nVidia GeFore 7200GS 

Package Type Retail 
Warranty 2 Years 
Chipset NVIDIA GeForce 7200GS 
Interface PCI Express x16 

Microsoft DirectX 9, Shader Model 3.0 support
Video Memory: 128MB (extendable up to 512MB) 

1GB of PC memory required for maximum 512MB Graphics
Memory Type DDR2 
Engine Clock 400MHz 
Memory Clock 450MHz 
Memory Interface 64-bit 
RAMDACs 400MHz 
Max. Resolution 2048x1536 
Connectors: VGA / S-Video (HDTV) / DVI-I 
Pixel Pipelines 4 
DirectX Support 9.0 
OpenGL Support 2.0 

CineFX 3.0 Engine Technology
UltraShadow II Technology 
Intellisample 3.0 Technology 
Compatible OS: Windows VISTA, XP, ME, 2000, 98SE
Built for Microsoft Windows Vista
NVIDIA unified architecture with Giga-Thread technology
Full Microsoft DirectX 9 Shader Model 3.0 support
Nvidia Turbo-Cache technology
True High Dynamic-Range (HDR) rending support
NVIDIA Pure-Video technology 


The nVidia GeForce 7200GS allows you to experience the latest gaming effects without compromising performance. This video card has 128MB built-in Memory as standard but will extend up to 512MB from the use of the existing PC Memory. Supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0 Pixel Shader Model 3.0 designed for the performance and features you need to play the latest games and enjoy home-theater quality. The 7200GS comes with a full TM Supplies 12 months warranty.



Please note: The Graphics card in this auction is a PCI Express Graphics card, a PCI express Graphics slot is required on your Motherboard for compatibility. This is not an AGP or standard PCI graphics card. Confused? email us for help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OK 2 things, First you will want to install the memory in pairs for best operation in dual chanel mode 2 matched 512 or 2 matched 1 Gig sticks, You could match your 512 to get 1 Gig, Since you've already ordered a 1 gig stick it should work but you mat not get the higher performance gained by dual channel mode.
Lastly 250 watt with a 14Amp and 8Amp 12v rails is going to be a close call Those small FSP units weren't too bad so you may just get away with a 7200gs. I have seen larger cards on them but can't say how long they lasted.
Go for it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will not give you enough amps
14+8 will only give you approx 16-18amps available not 22a 
you need a min of 26amps


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

How would i go about getting it to 26 amps and so bacically install the 1GB with the 512mb already in, put the 1gb in the spair slot. Its sould risky this card would their be anyother card you would recommend that is cheap but will have enough proformance to play games such as Call of Duty 4 with????


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

So bacically the higher the spec on the graphics card the less chance it will work could possibily a 6600 card work?? but that would be the minimum i would go because any lower will not be big enough to play call of duty 4 which i really want to play lol as you can see


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need the amps immaterial as to which card you run as a basis
then the higher you go with the specs of the card determines how high you go with the wattage
you will have a starting point here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Im a student ans im not intending to replace the psu is there no other way around this problem??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no
when you upgrade a video card the psu always comes into the calculations unless you have previously overpowered to cater for future updates
prebuilt computers 99.99% of the time have a psu that is good enough to get them past the end of the warranty period
the minute you start upgrading them your up for another power supply
that's why we recommend self building
at least you know what is going into the build


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks for your help, i might sound tight with prices but is their a psu suiltible but quite low in price.

And i can fit and replace hardware however can i replace a current psu that has been in their sinse we baught the computer ready built at a shop, with another one or will their be complications????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with psu's you get what you pay for
there are just 4 screws holding it in and unplugging and replugging the cables


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers could you give a recommended low price PSU to do the job

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the trouble with uk sites is they list no specs
there is only 4 pounds diff between the 500 and the 600w of these
http://computers.pricegrabber.co.uk/power-supplies/m/37842571/st=product/sv=title/


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

How about this item i found on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-600w-600-...hash=item110270714824&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------

